# Yamaha 750 Special



## milbicycleman (Jul 13, 2015)

Hey guys I just wanted to let you know that I am going to be putting my 1978 Yamaha 750 Special motorcycle up for for sale soon. It doesn't have a title but it could either be used for parts or a title search could be done. It is being sold as is and does not run. I will get pictures posted if any of you are interested.


----------

